# What feed would you recommend for tetras?



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Which fish feed is the best or one of the best when it comes to tetras ? 

I am looking for health of fishes and colouration. 

Please share your experiences .

Thanks

ame


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Live, frozen, flakes/pellets?

Live food would be best. BBS, daphnia, grindal worms, chopped bloodworms, etc...
Then frozen varieties of these food. Then finally pellets and flakes.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i feed mine new life spectrum


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, a good variety of the different foods will give them a nice balanced diet that should cover all of their nutritional needs.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

New Life Spectrum is the best dry food I've come across.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I feed my tetras new life spectrum pellets, tetramin flakes, frozen bloodworms and frozen mysis shrimp. They really go nuts over the last two.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear All

Beef heart/ lamb heart anyone ?

Thanks
ame


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ame said:


> Dear All
> 
> Beef heart/ lamb heart anyone ?
> 
> ...


It's good as a treat, but those types of foods are fatty and aren't good as long-term food for your fish. A varied diet is the best.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you have an option between live and frozen, go for frozen. Live foods can carry nasty things. I don't think the possibility is significant, buuut..

I've heard more than a couple stories about people suffering fish loss after feeding live foods, especially creepy-crawlies from LFS's


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

You also get frozen live food from stores like petsmart. You can thaw it with hot water and feed it to the fish. Its as good as live food.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Combine a variety of stuffs...Tetramin, HBH Betta bites and Tetra Colorbits soaked in water until soft, earthworm (clean gut first), and boiled shrimps. The food particles should be large enough for consumption by the smallest tetra.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

ADA AP-2

Tokyo Aquaforest lets you pull tickets out of a box for every 30 bucks or so you spend. If you draw a ticket with a number on it, you get some nice prizes. I pulled a 1 once and ended up with $100 worth of free aquarium equipment. The super-grand prize is a SOLAR I system. O.O

If you pull a ticket with no number, you get the booby prize-- a packet of ADA fish food. Lets just say my fish will be eating gourmet for years to come . . . :heh:


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought a bottle of New Life Spectrum, it seems expensive at first but if you look it at Net Wt. it comes with much more than the equivalently priced flake food. So far my fish are loving it. As for the copper sulfate listed, this is day 3 that I have been feeding it directly to some ghost shrimp I have in a small plastic container. This test should show some interesting results.
Philip


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I belive the makers of NLS have stated that the copper is neglible to most inverts and you would probably have to over feed before they die and I think they would die of dirty water before copper poisoning.

My RCS,Amano's and ghost get NLS- growth,H20 tablets and Thera+A


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea I've been throwing way too much food into the shrimp bucket just to make sure they eat tons of it. Its amazing how much the shrimp can pack down. Everyday I've been doing 80 - 100% water changes to make sure the dirty water won't kill them. I want to see if excessive copper feeding will. I will post my results after a month or so of testing.


----------

